# Ford Focus Brake pads - how long should they last?



## bertson (30 Jul 2008)

Hi;
I have a 06 TDCI focus, 105k on the closk
I changed the Brake Pads at around 60k, and now they seems to be needed replacing again

How many KMs are the pads suppoed to last

(Note Pads changed at a Ford Garage each time)

Thx
B


----------



## Frank (30 Jul 2008)

It dpends on your driving style.

If you brake hard a lot then more ware.

If you do a lot of city 2nd gear driving then more ware.

50 to 60k KM seems pretty good to me.

Brake pads are cheap fitting is easy for any mechanic as long as you don't use main stealer.

Don't mess with brakes if they need doing then get em done.


----------



## RS2K (30 Jul 2008)

Heavier diesel engine will accelerate wear.

As Frank says it's all down to driving style and traffic conditions.


----------



## Slaphead (30 Jul 2008)

You should be looking for 2 yrs though, less than that and you should have a word with yourself about how you drive.


----------



## macnas (30 Jul 2008)

Is it true that front (disc)pads need replacing twice as often as rear drums? And front and rear (disc)  pads need replacing at the same time?


----------



## mathepac (30 Jul 2008)

macnas said:


> Is it true that front (disc)pads need replacing twice as often as rear drums? ...


Not necessarily - it depends on driving style, but pads are specifically designed to wear faster than shoes. Pads / discs also stop you quicker. It could be 5 or 6 times at the fron to every set of shoes at the rear.



macnas said:


> ..And front and rear (disc) pads need replacing at the same time?


No absolutely not. A car will probably get through 3 or 4 sets of front pads to every set of rear pads - most of the braking is at the front.


----------



## bertson (31 Jul 2008)

Thanks Lads;
I do so much milage, I'm their best customer


----------

